# IBS, endometriosis, IUD



## Franky-jo (Aug 28, 2013)

Firstly, thank you to all who have posted here. I have reading posts on this forum for close to 5ish years. Huge help! I have been nervous to post/join b/c discussing these things just make them so much more real. and frankly it is mortifying to "say" any of this things out loud.

I was DX with IBS-D/A about oh..10 years ago. Recently, I was also DX with endometriosis. I had the laposcropic surgery and the Dr. informed me that the disease was "advanced" and lots of endo. had to be removed. I was also told that adhesions were present on my bowel but that to remove them would be too risky for gyno. Currently awaiting follow-up with gastro.

I am currently taking Pamine Forte and Odansetron plus Immodium. This combo seems to work out so that I can function on a semi-normal basis (8 hour work day, etc.)

Recently,(about once a week or so) I have been experiencing severe pain in lower right abdomen as well as a gnawing and burning in my upper stomach. This typically presents with dry mouth as well. Coupled with this is what I can only describe as gas with small amounts of D. I have the urge to "go" but only end up eliminating lots of gas and a very small amount of liquid feces. This is very strange and I have never experienced it before. I am wondering if it is the surgery, the IUD (hormonal) or the recent addition of odanestron to my RX regimen.

Anyone experience anything like this?

*I have been gluten and dairy free for quite some time. Recently went "vegetarian" although I do continue to eat fish and I try to keep lots of GF carbs in my system to slow things down a bit.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Franky-jo (Aug 28, 2013)

***Also, my period has kind of stopped about 2 months ago, post IUD but have gotten "mucous" or ovulation recently.


----------

